
Hackers could use infrared light to take your data through your security camera - pastalex
https://www.fastcompany.com/40470454/researchers-hack-malware-security-camera-over-airgap
======
QuinnTDIP
I wonder if there's a way to prevent this, I plan on talking w/ the head of
security after reading this!

